# Breitling AD Discounts?



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

I’ve got my eye on a Breitling Superocean Heritage II. Visited a Local Breitling store to try some on. Asked what the best price was they could do for me if I bought it today and was told there is NO discounts, not even no tax.

I find this a little hard to believe. Has anyone received discounts on Breitling from ADs? If so, how much?

THANKS!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Why is it hard to believe?


----------



## SN202 (Nov 2, 2018)

My local Ad (UK) offered X% off the Breitling Premier recently (X% is my Ad's standard discount on pretty much all brands for cash payments), although I went grey market and got about X% off - I am STILL waiting for the watch to be delivered though...










Because threads need pics...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocN55 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sad to say that the love for Breitling is not where it was 10 years ago. I've never seen someone inside my local Breitling AD. Love my Navitimer, but with things considered, I expect at least X percent off


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

bigjaymofo said:


> I've got my eye on a Breitling Superocean Heritage II. Visited a Local Breitling store to try some on. Asked what the best price was they could do for me if I bought it today and was told there is NO discounts, not even no tax.
> 
> I find this a little hard to believe. Has anyone received discounts on Breitling from ADs? If so, how much?
> 
> THANKS!


Hey dude. Bought n'y SuperOcean Chrono in 2010 and got X%. Don't Know what it looks like now for discounts but second market hit is very bad. Try X on Y he'll get you the piece you want for a good price.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Huttfuzz said:


> Hey dude. Bought n'y SuperOcean Chrono in 2010 and got X%. Don't Know what it looks like now for discounts but second market hit is very bad. Try X on Y he'll get you the piece you want for a good price.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks huttfuzz. Loving the Seamaster I bought from you on another forum. Like ocN55 said, Breitling is not Rolex in terms of popularity. If I can get a discount at Omega and even Tudor, I expect a discount at Breitling.


----------



## Burgs (Apr 19, 2015)

When my wife took me to a large Breitling AD for a surprise Navitimer, I was pleased to find the exact model I wanted.
When the sales lady revealed the ticket, I asked her if that was her best price. To my surprise, she said "Oh, no. I can do much better!" and lopped off X%.
Later my wife expressed her pleasure with the discount and decreed that henceforth I must accompany her on all of her purse buying expeditions to negotiate the price.


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

bigjaymofo said:


> Thanks huttfuzz. Loving the Seamaster I bought from you on another forum. Like ocN55 said, Breitling is not Rolex in terms of popularity. If I can get a discount at Omega and even Tudor, I expect a discount at Breitling.


Yes exactly. I do miss that watch Jay. Thinking about the blue titanium model a lot.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## superpop (Oct 12, 2016)

Sending PM


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/discounts-grey-market-pricing-authorized-dealers-282447.html


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

There should be a certain reduction in price as they are not a "hot" or "hard" to find brand/watch, try another AD, but go when ready, no point in negotiating for a future purchase, just come in the future and negotiate.

Just have a realistic X% on mind before proceeding to purchase.


----------



## sigma2chi (Feb 22, 2018)

I love Breitling still and will definitely buy another some day. That being said I would NEVER pay full sticker for one. If its not a SS Rolex I'm either getting a discount or I'm not buying.


----------



## marcbull (Mar 20, 2018)

For any difficult to get you should be able to get X% off without much argument. More than that will depend on the store, your negotiating skills and their inventory.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/discounts-grey-market-pricing-authorized-dealers-282447.html


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

Breitling doesn't like AD discounts. They employ secret shoppers, and if they catch you, you might lose your dealership. This happened to a well known dealer in Los Angeles. They lost Breitling for three years.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Especially when the 'Bentley' came out.


Independent George said:


> Breitling doesn't like AD discounts. They employ secret shoppers, and if they catch you, you might lose your dealership. This happened to a well known dealer in Los Angeles. They lost Breitling for three years.


----------



## Crozier (Dec 24, 2018)

Or...if your location permits and you are serious about buying; find an overseas AD in a region with low tax and/or one in a region where you can get the tax refunded. I bought my first Breitling in Geneva this way. The AD didn't discount but the net price was one fifth less than the sticker price with the tax refund. Of course, you may have to consider declaring this when you fly back into your country of residence. I say 'may' because import duties and rules about duty free shopping vary.


----------



## merfury1989 (Jan 7, 2019)

bigjaymofo said:


> I've got my eye on a Breitling Superocean Heritage II. Visited a Local Breitling store to try some on. Asked what the best price was they could do for me if I bought it today and was told there is NO discounts, not even no tax.
> 
> I find this a little hard to believe. Has anyone received discounts on Breitling from ADs? If so, how much?
> 
> THANKS!


I got a X off the sticker


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

As clearly indicated in the moderated posts in this thread, please use our PM system to discuss that subject. (https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/discounts-grey-market-pricing-authorized-dealers-282447.html )

Thread closed.


----------

